# Milled Some Mulberry



## Corjack (May 1, 2016)

had to take out a mulberry tree on my lane. Roughed out about a dozen bowls from the main trunk, then I had a 62 inch piece just a tad smaller than I wanted to make bowls out of. I hauled to my fathers, and slab bed it up 1 3/8 thick, and also got one slab 1 1/2 thick. It ought to make some cool looking knife handles. Going to stack it in the shed now.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2016)

@Corjack are you going to be greedy and keep it all? Mulberry is nice wood. I make handles for lathe tools from it.


----------



## Corjack (May 1, 2016)

What dimensions do the blanks for lathe tool handles need to be?


----------



## ironman123 (May 1, 2016)

Mine are 1 1/2 square by 15.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 1, 2016)

Seal the ends well, it's a fruit wood and is prone to cracking and checking.


----------



## gvwp (May 5, 2016)

Funny you posted this. I milled a good sized Mulberry log the other day. Beautiful yellow color. It does darken quick though. Nice slabs.


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2016)

Mulberry makes beautiful woodturnings. I've never seen flat board items made from it.


----------



## Corjack (Jun 4, 2016)

It seems to be drying out nicely. Some of the bowls have checked up a bit, and may need a bit of repair before finish turning, but nothing disastrous. it is thick enough for knife handle blocks, turkey pots, and ripping a few up for tool handle blanks. I got another tree, a bit bigger, and straighter, that I might take out if the bowls turn out nice.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 4, 2016)

Think we need to see more pics... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnF (Jun 6, 2016)

I think the biggest diameter mulberry I have ever seen here in MN was about 5 or possibly 6". Not sure what could come of that, but I suspect nothing.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jun 18, 2016)

we have mulberry here in vegas. in abundance. some of it is as big as 30" diameter trunks. i got 3 truck and trailer loads only put some of it through the mill since its still partly wet. fresh wood here is mustard yellow and ages to a nice brown in uv light

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

